# what to pay for a winter cab



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

what are winter cabs going for a 140 or 300 thanks


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

if i recall correctly the simplicity cab was running around 600$


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jbetts13...

I bought a cab for my John Deere 300 for about $170.00 + Shipping.
It was an eBay purchase and turned out to be a nice install.
All I did was repaint it and I'm in the process of re-doing the vinyl doors.
I'll post a pic of the installed cab when I'm done. 
Just keep doing "Tractor Cab" searchs on ebay, you'll find one.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Found this on Ebay, might work. Just gotta run over to Rochester, Minnesota.


SnowCab for 400 series JD 

<img src="http://i17.ebayimg.com/02/i/02/b3/6e/fb_1.JPG">

From my research, looks like Cozy Cab makes some models for the JDs. Not sure they would have one that fits yours.

Cozy Cabs 

Jbetts, what is availability for used cabs like around Sarnia? You'd almost think in Canada, they would be a dime a dozen. But I guess I am just no looking in the right spots.

SnowMower


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l know of a guy selling a cab off a JD 140 and he said make an offer


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

here it is what would you pay for it ????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey found this on ebay looks like it mite fit but no shipping 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3257374&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW#ebayphotohosting


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jbetts13…

Both of the cabs pictured are probably the same as the one I bought
for my 300. 

The green and yellow one is missing the frame and vinyl cover that 
seals the hood to the windshield panel. IMO this cab is worth between 
$100-$125 USD.

The gray one, while not as pretty, does look complete. The doors also
look like they have been replaced (the orig doors are flimsy). 
IMO this cab is worth between $125-$150 USD.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

he does have that peace for the front do you think 200 can $ is a fare price


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jbetts13...

If it has all the pieces and there is not an additional freight cost
I would think $200 Canadian is still a reasonable price.
(Make sure he includes the lights, you’ll need them)


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup but will it fit my 212 ???


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

jbetts13...

It probably will fit the 212, but YOU need to look at how
the cab mounts to the tractor and fully understand how 
much additional effort (and $$$) it is going to take to get the 
cab mounted to YOUR tractor. 

Do this BEFORE YOU BUY IT


----------

